# Will be getting new labs drawn tomorrow...



## Sourire00 (Apr 12, 2011)

The dr didn't say whether or not I need to fast. Does anyone know?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sourire00 said:


> The dr didn't say whether or not I need to fast. Does anyone know?


All depends what labs are being taken. Why don't you fast just to be on the safe side? That would work. That way you cover all the bases.


----------

